# Contact pro's on Ripsaw???



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I think the Factory would probably be the best match for the Ripsaw if you want Union.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I rode factory bindings last year. They were great. Maybe a bit too aggressive for me as it was my first year riding. Thinking a softer binding might be better for my skill level. 

I just don't want to get something that feel sloppy on a stiffer board like the Ripsaw.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're still learning, why in the world did you get a board as aggressive as the Ripsaw? 

It is what it is at this point. Don't dumb it down by putting a soft binding on it. Hop on and tame that wild bronco! You're gonna get bucked off a few times along the way for sure.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I got out 60 times last year. So I'm decent. And I'm definetly getting better still. So I'm sure I'll be on on the ripsaw. I was mostly just seeing if getting the contact pro because of the color was stuoid or not. 

My first choice of binding was the new trice binding for this board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty sure in the past, Travis Rice's binding has just been a Factory in a different colorway. Not sure if that changed for this year or not.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I rode factory bindings last year. They were great. Maybe a bit too aggressive for me as it was my first year riding. Thinking a softer binding might be better for my skill level.
> 
> I just don't want to get something that feel sloppy on a stiffer board like the Ripsaw.


On such an aggressive board, softer bindings will actually hinder you as you will struggle getting the board to react... 

If you dont wanna go too stiff, then maybe Atlas, Ride Capo or Burton Genesis. Other good options could be Ride Hefe, Now Drive, etc.

Check out the colorways and see which one looks best.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> On such an aggressive board, softer bindings will actually hinder you as you will struggle getting the board to react...
> 
> If you dont wanna go too stiff, then maybe Atlas, Ride Capo or Burton Genesis. Other good options could be Ride Hefe, Now Drive, etc.
> 
> Check out the colorways and see which one looks best.


Ride El Hefe..... Ugh. Worst binding ever. I had them for a whopping 3 weeks last year. 

Very poor construction.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ek9max said:


> Ride El Hefe..... Ugh. Worst binding ever. I had them for a whopping 3 weeks last year.
> 
> Very poor construction.


What didn't you like about the El Hefe's?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> What didn't you like about the El Hefe's?


The design of the highback was awful. Couldn't adjust forward lean past the 2nd setting without the adjustment mechanism getting stuck between the highback and the heel loop, making it pointless. 

Also couldn't adjust the highback to sit parallel with the edge of the board. 

Also the webbing on the toe strap starting coming part after one use, and the ankle strap started peeling after 3 uses. 

All around terrible binding. This was the 13/14 model.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > Ride El Hefe..... Ugh. Worst binding ever. I had them for a whopping 3 weeks last year.
> ...


Probably the color.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

rides bindings really do suck, sorry ride

*opinion, I have friends who shred well and like them (they are soft in the head though for sure)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't care at all for the aluminum base plates ride uses, but I just found it interesting that he specifically commented on the build quality. I never had any build quality issues out of Ride bindings.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you rode sixty days that board will be fine. Just use a stiff binding for good edge to edge control. Camber boards are fun and fast, you just need to maintain control of your movements.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't care at all for the aluminum base plates ride uses, but I just found it interesting that he specifically commented on the build quality. I never had any build quality issues out of Ride bindings.


It wasn't even the build quality that bothered me the most. It was the design flaws. It was like I got a prototype binding that they are going to release two years later. 

When I went back to the store, I looked at the display model to make sure they mine weren't just lemons. The display had the same design over sights.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> If you rode sixty days that board will be fine. Just use a stiff binding for good edge to edge control. Camber boards are fun and fast, you just need to maintain control of your movements.



Thanks! I rode a hot knife 4 days last year and I was fine on it. It is apparently even more aggressive than the Ripsaw. Most of my days last year were on a LIB TRS. So this should be a step more aggressive.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ek9max said:


> It wasn't even the build quality that bothered me the most. It was the design flaws. It was like I got a prototype binding that they are going to release two years later.
> 
> When I went back to the store, I looked at the display model to make sure they mine weren't just lemons. The display had the same design over sights.


Funny, because I had the exact same thoughts about the Union Factories I bought last year. I think I owned them for less than 24 hours before they went back. :laugh:

I'm generally a Flux or Now guy, but I will say that even though I'm not a fan overall, Burton makes some damn fine bindings too. I still have an old pair of Triads that get kicked around from board to board. There's always some board laying around here that's wearing them. Pretty sure they're on my Charlie Slasher right now.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Funny, because I had the exact same thoughts about the Union Factories I bought last year. I think I owned them for less than 24 hours before they went back. :laugh:



That is funny. I can't even imagine that. At least with my factories I had 6 levels of forward lean. And I could actually use them if I wanted to. Like I said before, the Ride El here, anything more than the 2nd setting, it would have enough gap to fit between the highback and heel loop. 

It was one of the products where I shook my head and said "how did anybody ever release this??"

I wish I still had pictures of all these flaws that I had to take for warranty purposes. 

I rode the Factories for 50+ times last year and they were perfect asides from cosmetic stuff. I'm keeping this year for a bird man I bought for 50% off.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I go agree that burtons are awesome! Love their Channel system.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you like unions, the chargers are also epic and stiff.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

ek9max said:


> Well I got out 60 times last year. So I'm decent. And I'm definetly getting better still. So I'm sure I'll be on on the ripsaw. I was mostly just seeing if getting the contact pro because of the color was stuoid or not.
> 
> My first choice of binding was the new trice binding for this board.


Has something steered you away from the Trice binding? It's the Factory baseplate with tweaked highback and straps. I can't imagine it riding all that different than the Factory. I had Factories on my Ripsaw all last year, and loved that set up. I personally wouldn't want something as soft as the Contact Pros supposedly are on that board, though I don't have any actual experience with that binding.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

buggravy said:


> Has something steered you away from the Trice binding? It's the Factory baseplate with tweaked highback and straps. I can't imagine it riding all that different than the Factory. I had Factories on my Ripsaw all last year, and loved that set up. I personally wouldn't want something as soft as the Contact Pros supposedly are on that board, though I don't have any actual experience with that binding.



Not crazy on the look of the Trice bindings. I like the mini disk concept on the contact pros. 

Maybe I'll get the new Union Ultra's. They look to be stiffer than the contact pros and have the same mini disk and baseplate. 

I just thought the contact pro's would match color wise. lol


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

dude, if you want the Contact Pros just get the Contact Pros. you got your question answered, what you buy is your call. it won't explode or anything.

...

that being said, buying bindings based on colour is questionable at best.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> dude, if you want the Contact Pros just get the Contact Pros. you got your question answered, what you buy is your call. it won't explode or anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> that being said, buying bindings based on colour is questionable at best.


I got ya. I'm not getting the Contact pros because of the color. I liked the color and hoped that they would be suitable enough. 

I got my answer, so I won't be getting them.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

td.1000 said:


> things


do you know what time it is?!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah Ride bindings don't have the apparent quality of Burton. Burton not only look the part but are also pretty solid.

Did anything break or got damaged on the Hefe's you had? If a binding is the worst binding ever, something must have broken, otherwise you just sound like Paris Hilton.

I have Capos and nothing has broken or malfunctioned. The aluminum baseplate lets me manhandle a stiff board and the highback is really nice and non-restrictive.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yeah Ride bindings don't have the apparent quality of Burton. Burton not only look the part but are also pretty solid.
> 
> Did anything break or got damaged on the Hefe's you had? If a binding is the worst binding ever, something must have broken, otherwise you just sound like Paris Hilton.
> 
> I have Capos and nothing has broken or malfunctioned. The aluminum baseplate lets me manhandle a stiff board and the highback is really nice and non-restrictive.


High back adjustment and toe strap basically dissolving. Is that enough not to sound like paris hilton?

They were like buying a car with a 6 speed transmission but if you go past 2nd gear the transmission didn't work. Nothing is broken per say...... Just stupid to have 6 gears if you can only use 2.

Maybe "worst binding ever" was a bit harsh. I've only been riding for a couple years and only tried union force, burton cartel, union factory, and Ride El hefe. 

I did but a set of Ride bindings for my wife. While she had the same issue with the webbing on the toe falling to pieces after 1-2 days, they were much better designed than the el hefe that I had.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol guess i should have put a smilie at the end of that post :hehe:

Ah well, so if nothing broke then i guess they're not that bad. Mine have been solid, and i got them used and cheap. I would have prob not bought them full price back then, but i've been pleasantly surprised both in quality and performance.....

That said, the important part wasnt El Jefe's, it's that you'd be better off with stiffer bindings, or a milder board.

Union makes some nice pink bindings :hehe:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ek9max said:


> High back adjustment and toe strap basically dissolving. Is that enough not to sound like paris hilton?
> 
> They were like buying a car with a 6 speed transmission but if you go past 2nd gear the transmission didn't work. Nothing is broken per say...... Just stupid to have 6 gears if you can only use 2.
> 
> ...


I'll take those bindings off your hands for ya. I'll even pay shipping.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I'll take those bindings off your hands for ya. I'll even pay shipping.


The store I bought them from was nice enough to let me exchange them at full value. Even though it had been close to a month and looked like they had been ridden on for a decade.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What is this "Forward Lean" you speak of? It sounds pretty useless to me...


Also, you'll never get highback rotation out of a pure carbon highback. Incidently, highback rotation is pretty pointless, so whatever.

Ride should generally give up on the webbing in the toe strap. It doesn't do anything except break.

OP: You can absolutely ride C.Pros on a Ripsaw. I felt comfortable with them on both the YES Basic and Slash Straight. It just depends on the way you ride your snowboard and stuff. The concept is in the past bindings have been a part of your board, and now they are getting closer to being a part of your boot instead. So, do you want to throw your weight around the board, or throw your weight into your bindings. NOW CHOOSE.

If you want a more traditional feel look into the Force, Formula, Cartel, Defenders, or Katana's.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I rode my el hefe's the latter part of last season and hand no issues you must really be cranking the toe strap down to knacker the webbing, and just out of interest why do you want so much forward lean on the high back???


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

francium said:


> I rode my el hefe's the latter part of last season and hand no issues you must really be cranking the toe strap down to knacker the webbing, and just out of interest why do you want so much forward lean on the high back???



I don't. But I spent a lot of money on those bindings, it just bothered me that I wasn't able to go past level 2. I was playing around with my stance a lot at that time (being new) and I wanted to try level 3 only to find that the adjuster would slip between the heel cup and highback.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ek9max said:


> I don't. But I spent a lot of money on those bindings, it just bothered me that I wasn't able to go past level 2. I was playing around with my stance a lot at that time (being new) and I wanted to try level 3 only to find that the adjuster would slip between the heel cup and highback.


I agree if you paid full retail for those bindings, I would want everything to work properly also. I have two pairs of the SPI, and I love the webbing toe straps, never had a problem in many years of usage.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I agree if you paid full retail for those bindings, I would want everything to work properly also. I have two pairs of the SPI, and I love the webbing toe straps, never had a problem in many years of usage.



Ya. I like having new stuff (ya ya, I should buy at the end of the season) .

I will be trying the new unions this year and they have a webbing type toe strap. I did take a look at them in person and they are a one prince type design. The ride webbing was glued around a frame, which is why they tore so easily.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Have ya looked at the FLUX SF or DM?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

francium said:


> *I rode my el hefe's the latter part of last season* and hand no issues you must really be cranking the toe strap down to knacker the webbing, and just out of interest why do you want so much forward lean on the high back???


not to put you down or anything but the paramaters in bold are subjective at best. Some peoples' half a season can take others a lifetime to complete.

the webbing in those bindings has been a piece of shit from day one, all you have to do is ride a lift on a busy day with snowboarders in the last 7 years or however the fuck long they've been doing it....


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

the webbing is horse shit. so is the aluminium base plate. dings easily and snaps. ive seen it firsthand.


----------



## CK1000 (Aug 27, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> If you're still learning, why in the world did you get a board as aggressive as the Ripsaw?
> 
> It is what it is at this point. Don't dumb it down by putting a soft binding on it. Hop on and tame that wild bronco! You're gonna get bucked off a few times along the way for sure.


I agree. The Ripsaw is built to be stiff w/ aggressive camber zones... Not sure it will be very fun trying to reign in that kind of ride with a soft binding. I'd think a medium, med-stiff, to maybe even a just plain stiff binding would be the look.

Think the color-way is the last thing you should be concerned with: fugley's that ride dope will beat out ones that might look fresh but ride crappy...

Since it seems like you've had some issues with a couple "off the beaten path" binding models falling apart and being designed weird, have you thought about just going w/ a safe bet like a pair of Cartels or the Forces' if you're sold on Union (seems those 2 are pretty much the "industry standard" w/ beginners to pros riding them)?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Solid advice from Nivek and CK. Yes it is dumb to pick a binding entirely based on color and yes contact pros are probably not going to be the recommended binding to pair with a Ripsaw. That said, it seems like you have developed enough perspective in one season to know what you are getting with that set up. At this point it's simply preference. 

When you rode the factory last year, what board did you have it on? I could absolutely see those being overkill for a first season rider, especially if it was on a mellower board, but with 60 days under your belt and a more aggressive deck you might feel differently. On the other hand, if you're worried about the c pros being too soft and the factory being too stiff then you simply can't go wrong with cartels, forces, or atlases.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

if you really cared about graphics you wouldn't have gotten a never summer..


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> if you really cared about graphics you wouldn't have gotten a never summer..


boom!


10char


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll be putting Katana's on mine.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

To those that say I'm dumb for picking a bindings based on color I would agree with you. 

But be a little more specific before cutting me down. Picking the WRONG binding based on color is dumb. 

if I wasn't clear that's my fault. If the contact pros were a good fit. Then yes I wouldn't mind having them to match the board. If they aren't, I'd look into something that is a better fit. Even if they didn't March color wise. 

This thread has definitely steered me away from the contact pros. 

I'm looking into the union ultra. They are much stiffer and have the same tech that I was interested in.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Wait hold up. Since you like new stuff, why not just go demo the contact pros or buy them and try them? Who knows, you might like it or might not. If you don't like them throw them on the for sale section and i'm sure someone will buy them off you. I got first dibs... Called it..


----------

